# Fang blenny venom like heroin!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

It's being studied for use as a painkiller.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

characinfan said:


> It's being studied for use as a painkiller.


Holy Smokes, So if you have one and happen to get bitten while cleaning the tank you could be on a trip of a life time. Hopefully you don't have any palys to eat


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

So in other word, get a dozen of these fang blennies. Get some drug addicts and they pay $10 so they can stick their fingers into the tank and get bitten!

They get the drug effect and you get the money, no legal issue right?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, uh, good luck with the liability on that!


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Yeah, uh, good luck with the liability on that!


 Just get them to sign a waiver!


----------

